# What is NJ law exam? doi have to take it to get PE Licen.?



## GVPATEL

What is NJ law exam? do I have to take it to get PE Licen.?


----------



## Old as Dirt Geo

GVPATEL

To get your PE license in NJ you have to take the NJ law exam. I is a test on the NJ engineering laws. It is a multiple choice take home test that is open book. As I understand it when you take the EIT/FE exam in NJ you also take the NJ law exam. I however took my EIT/FE exam in Michigan so PCS/EES sent me my NJ law exam and a copy of the NJ engineering laws along with my PE exam admission info. You take the exam then send it to PCS/EES in the envelope provided.

I hope this info helps

Old as Dirt Geo


----------



## JPGOLF

GVPATEL

Call the board. When I took my EIT, I elected not to take it (did not know better), and after that called the board. They mailed it to me at no cost (EES charges like $5). They would not process my PE application until I got that out of the way.

Jpgolf


----------



## GVPATEL

Old as Dirt Geo said:


> GVPATEL
> To get your PE license in NJ you have to take the NJ law exam. I is a test on the NJ engineering laws. It is a multiple choice take home test that is open book. As I understand it when you take the EIT/FE exam in NJ you also take the NJ law exam. I however took my EIT/FE exam in Michigan so PCS/EES sent me my NJ law exam and a copy of the NJ engineering laws along with my PE exam admission info. You take the exam then send it to PCS/EES in the envelope provided.
> 
> I hope this info helps
> 
> Old as Dirt Geo



Thanks for reply.


----------

